# Why? I'm SO tired of this!



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been to several different specialist, including a gastro doc, who can't seem to help me with this nagging problem. He did the scope down my throat and up my bun.When I eat and my tummy is too full, or when I eat lightly even, I get SHORT OF BREATH! It goes away after I rest or the meal digests. I do have a polyp in the gallbladder, but I've been told it shouldn't cause the SOB...whoops..not meaning a dirty word..Lately, I've been having bad pain between my shoulder blades on top of the spine and slightly to the right.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If I remember correctly, we are "talking" after the New Year?Mark


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

If I remember right, I don't remember what you mean after the first of the year?? Get with me on the same page here Mark.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I thought you were going to talk about trying the Provex after the holidays. At least that's my recollection. We can structure it so that it will be a minimal $10 or so if it doesn't work. It just seems worth a shot, in that nothing else seems to be working.Merry Christmas, in any case. Mark


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh dear Mark...







Of course! See how the brain is going with the ole' body? LOL...You bet I'm still considering it. Thank you...and Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

For the Reflux, have you tried tipping your bed. Its said if you raise the head of your bed up so that its at a slight slant it helps. It helped me a lot anyways, and might be worth a try.


----------

